# My Strezov libraries are suddenly in demo mode :-O



## Shagal (Mar 21, 2020)

Anyone else experienced this before? My Strezov libs are suddenly running in demo mode and need to be activated. 
Needless to say that I already did this a year ago or longer. When I click on "Activate" NI Access opens, but it's not possible to activate my Strezov libs as they won't show up.

I'm not sure what I should do now. Appreciate help!


----------



## Shagal (Mar 21, 2020)

Hm, seems they didn't like Kontakt 6. Working normal in 5.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey Shagal,
would you mind sending this to our support? 

They will help you out asap. 

support(at)strezov-sampling.com

Thank you!


----------



## Voider (Mar 27, 2020)

I have the same issue now with the Tupans 3XM. Did you guys find out the reason?


----------



## Shagal (Mar 30, 2020)

Check if it's definitely the full Kontakt version. Turned out I somehow opened an instance of the Kontakt Player!


----------



## Voider (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah same here it works in the full version!


----------



## Shagal (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool! Glad it worked out!

Strezov support is super nice btw! Big thumbs up for this company!


----------

